# Made a big log.........mold...lol.



## lioness (Feb 23, 2011)

Hope I posted the pics the right way...
I used coconut, olive, and shea and its scented with oatmeal, milk and honey.
The top is plain so that it stays light but the bottom will color a beige from the fragrance.







]
	


I will post cut picks tonight.    (I think...lol)


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 23, 2011)

WOWZA!  :shock: 

Your soap looks AWESOME!


----------



## dcornett (Feb 23, 2011)

:shock: Holy cow...how long is that mold??? Looks like a LOT of soap!!


----------



## lioness (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes I know its big lol, I went shopping and you know when you order too much food when your really hungry? It was like that except with soap stuff...lol
I just measured the length of it and its 34" long. If I remember correctly it makes about 30 something bars. Its nice though when you want to make alot and don't want to do it in different batches. I only have a 2lb mold and this big guy so its a little limiting.   :wink:


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 23, 2011)

dcornett said:
			
		

> :shock: Holy cow...how long is that mold??? Looks like a LOT of soap!!



LOL that's exactly what I said when I saw the pic!


----------



## lioness (Feb 23, 2011)

So here is the cut pics. I could of waited another few days I think to cut but it still cut ok just a little lighter in the centre. I licked it and its fine...lol. I got 28 bars and a small slice to try in a month. I cut it a little thicker this time. It does look a little lighter in the centre but I am sure its going to even out in a few days unless its a partial gel which I have never had before so I don't know yet...Thanks for looking..


----------



## AmyW (Feb 23, 2011)

That is totally awesome, and it looks wonderful! I love the tops!


----------



## lioness (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks its my first try at a Lyn top....thanks Lyn you are the master...I am not too sure if thats close but you inspire me as well as everyone else on here thanks....


----------



## dcornett (Feb 23, 2011)

They turned out great...really nice!!


----------



## newbie (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice dual tone! and I like your tops. I can't wait for Lyn's tutorial, either!

You mention having just the two molds so you're stuck with certain amounts. I don't know if you're interested in making in-between amounts, but I have wooden molds that I modify so I can make various size batches. With a wood mold like that, you could get a piece of wood about 1/2- 1 inch think and cut it to the approximate dimensions of the inside of the mold. I set mine where I want it and then put something solid behind it- with that size you could use a scrap piece of 2x4 or something- and then I put down plastic wrap inside the part of the mold I want to use and a paper liner inside that. The plastic protects the mold in case it leaks a little and it's so nice being able to move the block to different places so I can vary the size of the batch. The 2x4 or in my case, some bookends, keep the false end from moving. It works well. Again, sorry if you know this or aren't really interested.


----------



## Relle (Feb 24, 2011)

Lovely rich and creamy looking and I love your Lyn tops.  

Relle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

dcornett said:
			
		

> They turned out great...really nice!!


Cool stuff for sure.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks nice and creamy.


----------



## lioness (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Newbie I never though of doing that. I am going to try it. I am going to go check over at my Dads today for some wood. I always check his garage first as he always has pieces from other projects. Hes such a handyman. I am so lucky to still live close to my parents...   And they are always so nice when I push all my new creations on them....


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful soap!  Nice mold too.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 24, 2011)

That's beautiful!  I think your lyn tops turned out great!


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 24, 2011)

That subtle dual tone is so visually appealing, and as others have said... nice Lyn tops!


----------



## dubnica (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW a lot of sopa, but you did a great job.  I love the tops.


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice job! You're going to be floating in soap!


----------



## tomara (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice soaps...and a lot of them ;-)


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow! Big mould. I love the soap.  :wink:


----------



## MsDee (Feb 27, 2011)

That soap mold looks awesome and so does your soap pics.


----------

